# Simple computer repair



## mophead (Nov 10, 2005)

I am wanting to to do minor computer repair like cleaning,reinstalling o s ,replace hardward ect. my question is I would like to know where to find windows os for multi installations. are they very pricey


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

There are volume licenses, but they are usually used for academic or large corporations. For what you are proposing, you should get OEM versions of Windows OS. They are usually cheaper plus they will have their own Product Key. If you think you are going to get a lot of business, maybe Microsoft or a MS distribution seller can give you a better price.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

You will want to buy multi-packs most likely, and they are pricey.

Unless saving $5 per install really matters, go with singles.
Bexause you don't really want to spend $4000 dollars at a time do you?


----------



## mophead (Nov 10, 2005)

Thank's for the great info OEM sounds great


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

So what are you going to do, just buy OEM labels?

Its not good in the long run. You run into keys that don't match your disk, people need re-installs and become unhappy because they don't have a disk...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You give them the disk LoserOLimbs 

OEMs are the same thing as the retail ones, just no packaging and not paying for the packaging


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

They sell OEM labels, for just the key and sticker, there are also the OEM disk and keys. Just want to make sure he doesn't see

"OEM XP - $49"
Buy it and it has no disk.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

that's a first for me, the sticker and key...

What I meant was the CD and key. Should be about $70-100 for full version

The XP Home editon (OEM) is $95 each or $269 for 3 pack at www.newegg.com. XP Home (Retail) is $197


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey All,


I just picked up a pc....Gateway (used). 80 gig hd, dvd-r/cd-r combo with Win XP Corporate on it. The guy even gave me the original copy of the OS.

My first time with xp...I'm a 98SE person. So...be warned....I may be asking questions !!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: ask away  Though I don't know if you can have corporate edition at home...


----------



## Anon23 (Mar 18, 2005)

What good are keys if microsoft makes you get a new one if you reinstall?

Did i need to call them first to tell them i was reinstalling?


----------

